# 500 GB PATA/IDE (Parallel) Hard Drive for sale



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

A few years ago when I was still using TiVo boxes that had IDE drives in them, I had a 500GB drive fail while still under warranty. Seagate shipped me a 500GB drive, but I got impatient and replaced it with a new one before the warranty replacement arrived. Recently I was going through some boxes of TiVo parts and I came across the drive.

It is a Seagate 7200.10 500 GB "Certified Repaired HDD" still in the anti-static bag. It appears to have been manufactured around 2010, as the date code is "10303" which means January 23 2010. Made in Thailand.

I thought there might still be some TiVo owners that need a drive like this for their Series 2 TiVo boxes.

Make me an offer. If I don't get anything here, this drive will go up on eBay next week.


----------

